# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  احذرو . . الزناطير يتحركون بقوة لكسب المدافع احمد تمبش

## الصاااااقعة

*اذا كان النادى لدية الرغبة فى اللاعب علية فى الاسراع فى تسجيل اللاعب وإلا  فقدنا اللاعب   . .  هنالك تحركات للزناطير تحت الظلام  وبقوة  . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغبة اللعب حاسمة الموضوع الي الان
لكن تلكؤ المجلس ربما يضيع رغبة اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*اهم لاعب في التسجيلات الحالية مستوى واحتياج الفريق للاعب في  الخانة دي 
بمقدرات  تمبش
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هنالك أخبار أن الطرفين وصلا لاتفاق بأن:قيمة الصفقة ٤مليارنصيب الامل عطبره ٢.٥مليار زائدا اللاعبان ابو القاسم وجدو كومربفعل هو لاعب ممتاز نتمنى أن تتم الصفقة بأسرع ما يكون ..
                        	*

----------

